

Ask HN: Weird ranking ... - RiderOfGiraffes

As I write this, this item:<p><pre><code>    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2213180
</code></pre>
is three hours old and has four points.  This item:<p><pre><code>    http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2213723
</code></pre>
is only 19 minutes old, and also has 4 points.<p>By my understanding, item ranking goes as points divided by a time exponential.  By my reckoning, the second item should therefore rank higher than the first.  Same points, but newer.<p>And yet it isn't.  The first item is ranked 63rd, the second is ranked 69th.<p>I know that linkless submissions (like this one) get "punished" with a lower ranking, but what's going on with these two?<p>Help?
======
cperciva
PG has stated in the past that certain domains with a history of poor content
get punished. My guess is that youtube.com is on that list.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Ah. That's a shame. I should embed the video into another page and then submit
that, I guess.

Thanks.

